# New TT Owner



## julie52 (Sep 27, 2009)

Picked up my new TT 1.8 TFSI Roadster 10th Sept. Thoroughly enjoying driving it - thought I'd join up and say 'hello'


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum 

Bring her for a spin in france 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------

